# Can you clean and Preserve Wooden Pop Crates?



## Raypadua

I recently picked up a number of dirty and worn pop crates.  I was wondering if there was a way to clean them without wearing the graphics away any further and also preserving them better for the future?

Here's a couple of pic's.




Can someone also tell me how to rotate pic's to post properly


----------



## JKL

I was told linseed oil is good to highlight details to preserve.
I tried it on an old 7-Up case but it was very dark and in my opinion ruined the case.
I blow out dirt and debris using my compressor with a ****** that concentrates the air stream.
Then I use a damp cloth and wipe it clean.  
I have not put any finishes on since the 7Up case.
I know have about 50-60 I use for display and shelves.
They look great.


----------



## Raypadua

T Hanks JKL!  Just an easy clean and wash and let them be.  After cleaning I was thinking of clear coating them with verathane or something along those lines.  We'll see.

50 or 60!  That's a lot!  You should post some pic's of them especially any rare or hard to find ones.  I am currently on the look out for Fruit/Mason Jar crates


----------



## nhpharm

I wouldn't coat them.  I am a pretty avid collector of crates and I hate to see a clear coat on them.  Just blow them off and wipe them down (in that order).


----------



## WesternPA-collector

Things could change but as of right now collectors enjoy items that are "survivors" and don't want them repainted, reconditioned, or preserved with clear coat. I say try to clean them enough to get rid of any mold or mildew and that's all.


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Linseed oil darkens over time and cannot be removed. It's the disdain of many conservationists today.
I don't recommend trying to clean or coat the crates. Anything done is likely to cause irreparable damage. Technically, furniture and signs aren't antiques meant to be restored. Crates fit aspects of both.


----------



## JKL

Raypadua said:


> T Hanks JKL!  Just an easy clean and wash and let them be.  After cleaning I was thinking of clear coating them with verathane or something along those lines.  We'll see.
> 
> 50 or 60!  That's a lot!  You should post some pic's of them especially any rare or hard to find ones.  I am currently on the look out for Fruit/Mason Jar crates



Raypadua, I will have to dig to find individual pics of crates.  I tend to like collecting the local companies to my area in southern Ontario.  Reinhart, Wilson, Moran, Adanac Beverages, Woodlond, Kitchener Beverages to name a few but also have many national brands.  To be honest though I have no idea which are or are not valuable.  I wouldn't know what to look for.  For me I have them to display and they look cool.
Here are a few pics of how I use then once I blow them clean with a compressor and wipe them down.


----------



## Raypadua

Thanks everyone!  No clear coating...ever!  

Thanks for posting the pic's JKL.  Fantastic collection and displays!!!


----------



## carling

Never coat!

I just hose them off (the filthy ones) and gently wipe off the dirt the hose didn't remove and it's never affected the paint. 

It also brings out the animal urine smell if any of them are tainted, and I throw them out. 

Nice pics, JKL.


----------



## Raypadua

Animal Urine!  never thought of that...hopefully not the case here!  Thanks for mentioning though!


----------



## JKL

Raypadua said:


> T Hanks JKL!  Just an easy clean and wash and let them be.  After cleaning I was thinking of clear coating them with verathane or something along those lines.  We'll see.
> 
> 50 or 60!  That's a lot!  You should post some pic's of them especially any rare or hard to find ones.  I am currently on the look out for Fruit/Mason Jar crates



Raypadua, here are some of my favourite pop crates.

POP -O and Hamilton Beverages I like cause they are so old.  
The one short sided Coca Cola is an 8 pk carrier.
Others I like because of condition
Others cause they are local


----------



## Eric

Wow... great topic and great images... I have several crates... just shop vac or vacuum with the soft brush and wipe down... careful with too much water as the wood may expand and cause damage to the ink/painted graphics as they may lift off.


----------



## Raypadua

Great advice Eric, thanks!  

JKL, I had no idea that collecting crates was even a thing!  What a great variety you have of different brands and of different variations of the same brand!   I have to keep my eyes open for more in my hometown...and when I travel!!!


----------



## Raypadua

Can’t believe my incredible luck!  After posting this thread not too long ago I found an ad on Facebook marketplace selling 20 crates for $5 each!  I bought the lot immediately.  Now I really need to start cleaning and displaying them!  I had a few of them already and there were lots of Cokes but there were also Drewry’s, Orange Crush, Schweppe’s, Sun Crest and 2 Way that I was excited to get!!!  Here’s a pic of part of the stash that I need to incorporate into the house:


----------



## Eric

SWEEEEEEEETTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a deal! Crates have seemed to have dried up... What a score the 2 green Cokes and Wynola are awesome! Can't wait to see them set up in the collection
Congrats!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55

I agree with what others said about NOT coating them. People nowdays want 'em in "as found" condition,and you wouldn't want to do anything to them that you can't "un-do".


----------



## JKL

Those crates you bought are fantastic.
Absolutely love the Orange Crush.
The fact there are so many different is amazing. 
You were forced to buy them at $5 each!


----------



## Raypadua

Thanks Glasshopper, definitely no coating of any sort.  Just a good dusting.

Yes, JKL, I was definitely "forced" to buy these 

I actually just missed a Zero Bottling Company Crate by minutes for $8!  I even offered much more but the person stuck to their guns to sell it to the first offer which I completely respect!  I had to offer though because I have never seen one before.  Next time!


----------

